# Word of the Day - Patisserie



## Jace (Jan 5, 2022)

Word of the Day - Patisserie...n. (pa-tes-re) A bakery specializing in French pastry.

Let us go to the Patisserie for our daily croissant.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2022)

Tres bien!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2022)

There's a wonderful aroma, the minute you open the door, of any _Patisserie!

A_nd I wish there was one, _right next door to *me!  *_


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2022)

Je voudrais aller a la _Patisserie!  

Let's go!    _


----------



## RubyK (Jan 5, 2022)

A _patisserie_ sounds wonderful. During high school I worked in a bakery after classes and customers commented on the wonderful aromas. After working there a while, the aromas faded away for me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 5, 2022)

Wish we had a patisserie near me!  I could go for some French pastry!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Warrigal (Jan 5, 2022)

Jace said:


> Word of the Day - Patisserie...n. (pa-tes-re) A bakery specializing in French pastry.
> 
> Let us go to the Patisserie for our daily croissant.


My very favourite French word. Je t'aime la patisserie.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2022)

For my husband's birthday and holiday celebration, we went to our local patisserie for some delicious Napoleons and Lemon Mousse Raspberry cakes.


----------



## Jace (Jan 5, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> For my husband's birthday and holiday celebration, we went to our local patisserie for some delicious Napoleons and Lemon Mousse Raspberry cakes.


That sounds wonderful..hope you both extremely enjoyed!


----------



## Jace (Jan 5, 2022)

T Y all for the outstanding responses!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2022)

Jace said:


> That sounds wonderful..hope you both extremely enjoyed!


It was wonderful and we both enjoyed.  We only visit the patisserie once a year for the special occasion as it's a drive to get there.  If it was any closer, I would need a new wardrobe.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> It was wonderful and we both enjoyed.  We only visit the patisserie once a year for the special occasion as it's a drive to get there.  If it was any closer, I would need a new wardrobe.



Did you inquire if they might consider moving their _patisserie_,
just a little closer, so that you might be able to visit _twice per year?
For *two* special occasions?_
(But not so close by, that you'd need a new wardrobe?)


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

I love Australia and so happy here, but I must say having grown up in Lyon and having a patisserie at every corner I miss the French cakes.
Lyon is known as the gourmet capital of France and the pastries are to die for!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 5, 2022)

French pastries sure beat English eccles cakes.


----------

